# I am new and could really use the advise!



## FuelingFire (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi all, I recently was given a 55 gallon tank. I have not set it up other then to build the stand. I want to take my time and not rush into something that will be over whelming. I have had a tank before years ago, and i feel like a beginner all over again. The way i am thinking of setting my tank is to have Rocks driftwood and plants and make it look as natural as possible. My main concern though, Is the fish I want to mainly have is a Redtail shark. And i have been looking online the last week about them, and have been seeing a lot of controversy as to what tank mates to have in the tank with them. I really would like to keep my tank simple yet lively. So my question is What are suitable tank mates for a redtail shark. And what other idea's would you maybe have for a beginner. I have been doing a lot of homework as far as everything that goes with a tank, and do it yourself projects. I thank you all for any advise you can give me.


----------



## magpie (Nov 7, 2011)

The internet source that I trust the most is Seriously Fish. Here's their species profile. Sounds like you should add the shark last.

Epalzeorhynchos bicolor (Red-Tailed Black Shark) — Seriously Fish

He's this site's fish profile - also with really good, trustworthy info.
Red Tailed Shark (Epalzeorhynchos bicolor ) Profile

If I had any firsthand experience I'd share it with you!


----------



## FuelingFire (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks, I still got time before i end up getting any thing. Because i am going to take my time. so i thank you for your insight.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome FuelingFire!! Wonderful to hear that you have received such a great sized tank to start off with!! You are very lucky to not be starting with a 10G. (The larger volume of water makes changes in water quality slower reacting which is good!) 
Have you read our Beginner's guide to Cycling a tank? Here is a link... http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/

Also our Fish Profiles should tell you what you can put with a Red Tail Shark. They get aggressive and should be kept one per tank.http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/red-tailed-shark/

Keep us posted, we love pics!!


----------



## FuelingFire (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Jackie, yeah i been reading up on not just the fish, but the care of everything involved. But i have in mind how i would like it to look and be. And have been doing countless hours of research on everything i would like and how it will affect every other part of the tank. but at the moment i am currently looking for a filtration unit. Though I would like to have only a few fish. so as to not over whelm the tank, But to also have something that will compliment the tank, and will get along with a RTBS. Though i am still doing research and my mind might change on the type of fish. I still would like any advise and idea's that will suit the RTBS along with the other fish. But this is the question i have now. if i have enough hiding spots and dense growth of plants, along with rocks and drift wood, would it help with the calmness of the Shark?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.:wave:

As it notes in our profile that another member linked, the Red Tailed Shark can be beligerent. This sometimes depends upon the individual fish, so one can only advise as to what might occur.

Byron.


----------



## FuelingFire (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome from all of you. and i think what i will end up doing is finding fish around his full grown size that will maybe have his personality to maybe keep them at bay. though it's a thought it isn't definite.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

FuelingFire said:


> Thanks for the welcome from all of you. and i think what i will end up doing is finding fish around his full grown size that will maybe have his personality to maybe keep them at bay. though it's a thought it isn't definite.


Not sure I am interpreting you correctly, but if you mean selecting fish with similar dispositions, that will make everything worse, as those fish will cause trouble among themselves regardless of the RTS. Very generally, having a RTS means no other substrate fish, as these will almost certainly invade "his" (or "her") territory regularly. As for upper fish, remembering the RTS attains 5 inches, they should be substantial. And no stripes which frequently antagonize the RTS. The medium barbs (but not striped) and medium-large rasbora tend to work.

As i mentioned previously, each fish can be different in temperament, so while the aggression is the norm for this species, one does come across individual fish that behave a bit more docile. But you should understand the probable risk and plan accordingly. Getting rid of fish later--whether to another largish tank, or the store, or other aquarists--is not always as easy as it sounds.


----------



## FuelingFire (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Byron that actually helps me out a lot and made me understand some things. um like i said i got time before everything gets together. I'm still searching for a filtration unit at the moment. but at least i have a better understanding as to how they are. it sounds to me as much as they are nice to have, they really can be quite problematic. so i think i will reevaluate, my selection. not saying i am changing my mind but, gonna look at other options.


----------



## FuelingFire (Oct 7, 2012)

OK i was looking online and i stumbled across this for community tanks for beginners, at isn't like all the rest with tetras and guppies. and this is what it said... please tell me if this is a good set up.. 

The Asian Riverbed Aquarium (120-200 liter)
This set up is very nice if you are willing to install a fairly strong current in your aquarium. It will mimic a South-East Asian riverbed biotope and should therefore ideally be heavily planted. Keeping a planted aquarium is actually easier than keeping a non-planted one since the plants will remove waste products from the water and help you keep the levels of oxygen up. Ask your local fish store for sturdy plant species that will thrive under normal aquarium lighting and require no additional carbon dioxide or fertilizers. This Asia Riverbed setup is inhabited by 15 Zebra Danios, 10 Tiger barbs, 4 Tinfoil barbs and 1 Red Tail Shark. The Red Tail Shark is not a true shark; it is a shark minnow that lives in freshwater only. 

I do not think i would go with the tin foil barbs tho..


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

FuelingFire said:


> OK i was looking online and i stumbled across this for community tanks for beginners, at isn't like all the rest with tetras and guppies. and this is what it said... please tell me if this is a good set up..
> 
> The Asian Riverbed Aquarium (120-200 liter)
> This set up is very nice if you are willing to install a fairly strong current in your aquarium. It will mimic a South-East Asian riverbed biotope and should therefore ideally be heavily planted. Keeping a planted aquarium is actually easier than keeping a non-planted one since the plants will remove waste products from the water and help you keep the levels of oxygen up. Ask your local fish store for sturdy plant species that will thrive under normal aquarium lighting and require no additional carbon dioxide or fertilizers. This Asia Riverbed setup is inhabited by 15 Zebra Danios, 10 Tiger barbs, 4 Tinfoil barbs and 1 Red Tail Shark. The Red Tail Shark is not a true shark; it is a shark minnow that lives in freshwater only.
> ...


Aside from the fish species which I'll comment on momentarily, I agree with most of the rest. The current depends upon the fish obviously, and from what they are including they seem to be thinking of an Indian subcontinent riverscape, rather than a SE Asian stream. My 90g is something along this line, though the plants and fish spcies are not all Asian, but I set this tank up primarily for my loaches (Botia kubotai and Botia striata) and the upper fish are those that also prefer a bit of flow, but more to the point are quite active (Congo Tetra, Black Ruby Barb, Emperor Tetra, Golden Pencilfish). So this is a reasonably good commuinity--even though fish and plants come from three continents--because the fish all have very similar requirements respecting environment, water flow, etc. But the fine gravel substrate, rounded river rocks and chunks of bogwood are exactly what one would find in many Indian rivers where the loaches occur, and many barbs. Photo attached for reference.

To the fish mentioned in this citation, there are some real problems. First, the Tinfoil Barb gets to be 14 inches and needs a group of 6 or more to limit its aggressiveness; no 120-200 litre/30-50 gallon tank is anywhere near sufficient for these fish; our profile says a 6 or 7-foot 200g is best. Then, they will eat smaller fish, so goodbye Zebra Danio and Tiger Barb. As for the Tiger Barb, our profile notes that the RTS may go after fish with vertical stripes, so this does not seem a good match. The RTS would be fine with the Tinfoils in a 7-foot tank. Or with the Zebra Danio and some other barb/danio in a smaller tank.

Byron.


----------



## FuelingFire (Oct 7, 2012)

I like your set up its very pretty. SO my question is now, if i set a dense vegetation, with driftwood and rocks. and get a school of about 8 or so of the fish you mentioned would that make a difference? I am sorry i am asking so much but i am just trying to learn and understand. I did like the loaches, but they grow to be to big for my tank even if i didn't get the RTBS. my tank dimensions are 48L x12 3/4W x 21 H. Also With a planted tank, I read you have to fertilize them, Does that hurt the fish? and what is best recommended. like i said i'm sorry if i seem to talk in circles. just trying to understand.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

FuelingFire said:


> I like your set up its very pretty. SO my question is now, if i set a dense vegetation, with driftwood and rocks. and get a school of about 8 or so of the fish you mentioned would that make a difference? I am sorry i am asking so much but i am just trying to learn and understand. I did like the loaches, but they grow to be to big for my tank even if i didn't get the RTBS. my tank dimensions are 48L x12 3/4W x 21 H. Also With a planted tank, I read you have to fertilize them, Does that hurt the fish? and what is best recommended. like i said i'm sorry if i seem to talk in circles. just trying to understand.


You are askin questions before stumbling in, and we are all happy about that. So don't be afraid to ask anything here.:-D

You have a 4-foot 55g tank, so there are lots of possibilities. Leaving out the RTS, loaches are suitable provided they are not the huge species or the aggressive ones. You could do either of the two species i mentioned in a 55g [check their profiles], a group of 5-6 of whichever. Even both together, with lots of wood. Loaches like to select their own "homes" and they prefer tunnels in wood. The Malaysian Driftwood which is what I have in all my tanks comes in chunks with tunnels galore.

Not sure which species you mean by "the 8 or so mentioned."

Yes, plants need food too, and while some of their nutrients will occur naturally in the water (the hard minerals) and fish foods along with the decomposition of organics in the substrate, it is usually best to add a comprehensive supplement to ensure nothing is missing. Unless these are way overdosed, they have no effect on fish or invertebrates. I use Seachem's _*Flourish Comprehensive Supplement*_, and Brightwell Aquatics' _*FlorinMulti*_ is much the same thing. Make sure of the names, as they make several products in these lines.

Byron.


----------



## FuelingFire (Oct 7, 2012)

yeah i have been looking at different fish and what would be good tank mates for them researching all individually. I want to stay away from fish that will destroy plants. 

I am not sure why i love the RTBS so much, And as much as i might want one i am not sure if the trouble is worth it. As far as my last message saying 8 or more. If i got let say 8 green tiger barbs that don't have the stripe, or a school of fish of some sort that will not be small or to big for my tank, would that control the RTBS aggressiveness? along with alot of hiding spots? 

Also As far as plants go I have been looking and have seen some i like and i thank you for your answers and helping me. As i said i am looking for at any and all types of fish, (with the exception of guppies and mollies.) I have had those and the breed way to much. Also with the plants what kind of filtration would you recommend. I saw a marineland pengquin BIO wheel filteration unite that hangs on the back would that be good for the tank and plants? it does all 3 class of filtration.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

> I want to stay away from fish that will destroy plants.


For any fish in our profiles, it will mention if there is any known plant eating or destruction.



> I am not sure why i love the RTBS so much, And as much as i might want one i am not sure if the trouble is worth it. As far as my last message saying 8 or more. If i got let say 8 green tiger barbs that don't have the stripe, or a school of fish of some sort that will not be small or to big for my tank, would that control the RTBS aggressiveness? along with alot of hiding spots?


Like i mentioned previously, individual fish can be more or less than the expected "norm" so this question is somewhat unanswerable. You might get a fish that was reasonable docile, but you also might get a real terror.



> Also As far as plants go I have been looking and have seen some i like and i thank you for your answers and helping me. As i said i am looking for at any and all types of fish, (with the exception of guppies and mollies.) I have had those and the breed way to much. Also with the plants what kind of filtration would you recommend. I saw a marineland pengquin BIO wheel filteration unite that hangs on the back would that be good for the tank and plants? it does all 3 class of filtration.


For a planted 55g, I would recommend a canister filter. One rated to this tank size. Canisters have variable flow, some via adjusters, some by using the spray bar aimed into the end wall. Another benefit of canisters is having a flow down the length of the tank, as the intake and outflow are at opposite ends. This replicates a quiet stream and is not only more normal for the fish but ensures good water movement.

Byron.


----------



## FuelingFire (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you. You have been a big help and i will certainly use your advise as far as the canister filter, and figure out about the fish situation. and Thanks again to all who have welcomed me.


----------



## Eurekaseven (Jun 28, 2012)

Why not get a rainbow shark instead?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FuelingFire (Oct 7, 2012)

I thought about getting a rainbow shark but I heard they have the same temperament as a RTBS.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

FuelingFire said:


> I thought about getting a rainbow shark but I heard they have the same temperament as a RTBS.


Very similar, note the comments in the profile.


----------

